

 js-sequence-diagrams - Turns text into UML sequence diagrams - gulbrandr
http://bramp.github.io/js-sequence-diagrams/

======
skore
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5432110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5432110)

Including this alternative, built in AngularJS:
[http://sullerandras.github.io/SVG-Sequence-
Diagram/](http://sullerandras.github.io/SVG-Sequence-Diagram/)

~~~
exceptione
the angularjs seems to be broken, at least in FF 22.0

------
Heliosmaster
The first thing that comes to my mind is how this can be used to easily convey
cryptographic protocols :)

------
junto
This is really cool. I hate drawing these diagrams but customers just love to
them in their specifications!

------
k__
I hoped it would turn my JavaScript code into UML sequence diagrams :(

~~~
honzzz
Yes, I would love to have something that would generate diagrams out of the
code and hopefully could be 'live' so I could tweak it and for example provide
initial value of some variable and observe where and how it changes things. I
struggle every time when I am building something a bit more complex -
visualisation like this would help me handle the mental model which is too
big/complicated for my brain-RAM.

~~~
philbarr
Upvoted for judicious use of the phrase "brain-RAM". Me likey :).

------
Inviz
Nice. Doesnt let you use "Object" name though, errors out

~~~
thebramp
Wow, never seen that bug before. I've created a issue ticket (
[https://github.com/bramp/js-sequence-
diagrams/issues/39](https://github.com/bramp/js-sequence-diagrams/issues/39)
), and I will fix it shortly.

~~~
thebramp
Fixed. Turns out to be a bug in Raphaël (the graphic library).

------
_ZeD_
how is it different from
[http://www.websequencediagrams.com/](http://www.websequencediagrams.com/) ?

~~~
exceptione
The difference is between server-side vs client-side afaik. From the article:

    
    
      Heavily inspired by websequencediagrams.com, who offer a 
      serverside solution. We use Jison to parse the text, and 
      Raphaël to draw the image.

